# Duality: philosophically beautiful, surely - But does it work?



## Housespider (May 1, 2014)

I understand the concept behind duality, but I am having a hard time seeing it as anything more than a pretty theory. 
I don't have much personal experience to draw any conclusions on (although I can say that I have never met anyone I would classify as an extroverted feeler that I could stand being around for long periods of time) so I was wondering what people's opinions were? 

I'm new by the way.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Duality works just fine. Right @Amaterasu? It's actually one of the most fulfilling relationships I've ever had.


----------



## Chest (Apr 14, 2014)

I have experienced twice...it's kinda rare


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh God. Oh godohgodohgod does it *EVER* work. I'm in a dual (will get married in a month) relationship and it is the most absolutely blissful thing I've ever experienced in my life.


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

I need to find an ESE and test this out for myself. Closest type I dated was activity which for me is SEI. She was nice enough, but too much emphasis on the little details, and she was more introverted than me (which I thought I would like...).


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

LSI-Ti 8w9 married to an EIE-Ni cp 6w7. No regrets.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

AST said:


> LSI-Ti 8w9 married to an EIE-Ni cp 6w7. No regrets.


How does the difference in subtype affect your information exchange?


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

Duality is all about people who challenge you in the ways you need to be challenged. It gets you thinking about the questions that you need to ask yourself. It ain't all pretty roses and forever happiness. Cause that ain't reality.

Duality is walking anywhere and being able to talk about anything. Duality is the freedom to be yourself, and to be unafraid in a crowded place. Duality is teaching your dual to think more about their actions. Duality is learning to feel emotions, even the shitty ones. Duality is learning to care about something, and letting them into your life.

At least... that's what duality is to me.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

ephemereality said:


> How does the difference in subtype affect your information exchange?


I'm honestly not 100% certain she's a creative subtype... I don't know enough about subtypes to be able to identify past descriptions (and neither seem all that like her), or how to identify what differences it causes. Enlighten me?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

AST said:


> I'm honestly not 100% certain she's a creative subtype... I don't know enough about subtypes to be able to identify past descriptions (and neither seem all that like her), or how to identify what differences it causes. Enlighten me?


Well, I essentially imagine an EIE-Ni to be a more introverted or ambiverted EIE and come across more like an IEI. More focus on Ni and Ti, more intellectual, NT-like streaks and interests. The EIE-Fe would be more SF-like because of greater focus on Fe and Se, more focused on people and accomplishing goals, staking out actions, motivating people and working towards ethical structure. Less philosophical and more mobilized. Also the more extroverted EIE, an EIE that comes across as an extrovert and would easily be identified as an Fe dominant. Could be confused or mistaken with ESE.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Then, yes, I think she would be an Ni-subtype. She mistyped as an ENTj and even considered INTp in the past; her function stack places everything in EIE slots, but she does favor the introverted ones and certainly is more intellectually inclined than socially. It helps that the past relationship I had with an IEI left a huge mark on my intellectual development, so I can communicate very readily in Ni. At the same time, it feels like it almost gives me a psychological advantage, where the terms of our communication is very heavily Ni-Ti, tipped in my favor as my Ti is significantly stronger than hers and my Ni not all that weaker. It is also easier, as a whole, I think, because we're both inclined towards a certain "side" of our valued functions. She more directly requests me to provide aid in the Se area... and not so much Ti (although, that may just be because I will readily present that), and she is certainly more openly grateful for Se. My Fe suggestive plays out the same as you would expect it.

Or, maybe the afformentioned psychological advantage is just me being an 8... I think the two are at least tied somehow, even if I'm not sure of the exact nature.

That work?


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

It didn't work for me in the workplace. I feel like Delta STs try to reframe literally everything you give them in Te language ("You couldn't finish these things? You're not a good enough machine then, time to yell at you until you do what I want the way I want."<-- dealt with two LSEs for years who did this, it didn't make me stronger but it made me a LOT more cynical and unable to trust people) and it just made me feel angry and undervalued. LSEs especially can be very, very intrusive people. I like smooth, conflict-free relations with an emphasis on understanding and meeting each other halfway, and as cool as I think Te-base types are on their own, time spent with them can become a huge and never-ending investment and drain on my psychological resources. LXEs can be some of the most belligerent people ever, and EXIs are repelled by that sort of thing.

I remember reading somewhere that Fi base - Te base relations can actually be somewhat unstable and not work if the LXE pushes the EXI past the point of forgiveness. I'm holding out for the LSE that knows when it's time to stop pushing.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Housespider said:


> I understand the concept behind duality, but I am having a hard time seeing it as anything more than a pretty theory.
> I don't have much personal experience to draw any conclusions on (although I can say that I have never met anyone I would classify as an extroverted feeler that I could stand being around for long periods of time) so I was wondering what people's opinions were?
> 
> I'm new by the way.


my friend who has experienced duality up-close says it is like she was addicted to this person. she had to break up with her dual and now she really wants to find another one. 

i haven't been close with a dual, though I've bumped into them at school and work, and can see how we complement one another. however, i also became very much aware of how duality can be ruined by poor match in instincts and enneagram types. so not every dual will be "your" dual. but once you find "your" dual it's really blissful

see this video of esi-lie duality friendship: Gamma Examples - Page 9
(your duals don't have to be romantic partners)


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

cyamitide said:


> my friend who has experienced duality up-close says it is like she was addicted to this person. she had to break up with her dual and now she really wants to find another one.
> 
> i haven't been close with a dual, though I've bumped into them at school and work, and can see how we complement one another. however, i also became very much aware of how duality can be ruined by poor match in instincts and enneagram types. so not every dual will be "your" dual. but once you find "your" dual it's really blissful
> 
> ...


I think the addiction bit can be true for semi-duals too. I definitely experienced being addicted to an LIE and it was both thrilling and uncomfortable. I see a lot of similarly close LSE-ESI couples. I think the difference is that the shared sensing aspect isn't a problem for them in the way shared intuition was for us. I often come across LSE-ESI couples working together where the male is LSE and the owner/boss and the ESI is female and his VP who gets to work alone or with minimum interruption (her preference) but still gets a say in how things are run.

I also agree that duality can be disastrous when it's the only aspect in which two people are compatible. The similar outlook but different approach seems to be something duals either love or hate about each other (either like "wow, this person is also capable of doing _____!" or like "jesus, this person expects me to do _____ for the both of us, screw that!"). My LSE bosses always ranted and raved about me having "no common sense." Similarly, I used to work with an ILI/SEE pair that hated and acted extremely hostile towards each other, the ILI constantly on a mission to get the SEE fired and the SEE treating him like a petty, pathetic child in front of everyone else in that way XEEs can manage without it being totally obvious.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

AST said:


> Then, yes, I think she would be an Ni-subtype. She mistyped as an ENTj and even considered INTp in the past; her function stack places everything in EIE slots, but she does favor the introverted ones and certainly is more intellectually inclined than socially. It helps that the past relationship I had with an IEI left a huge mark on my intellectual development, so I can communicate very readily in Ni. At the same time, it feels like it almost gives me a psychological advantage, where the terms of our communication is very heavily Ni-Ti, tipped in my favor as my Ti is significantly stronger than hers and my Ni not all that weaker. It is also easier, as a whole, I think, because we're both inclined towards a certain "side" of our valued functions. She more directly requests me to provide aid in the Se area... and not so much Ti (although, that may just be because I will readily present that), and she is certainly more openly grateful for Se. My Fe suggestive plays out the same as you would expect it.
> 
> Or, maybe the afformentioned psychological advantage is just me being an 8... I think the two are at least tied somehow, even if I'm not sure of the exact nature.
> 
> That work?


Yes, although why inert subtype for yourself then and not contact, if you feel that you interplay more based on contact and HA than base and suggestive?



Cantarella said:


> Similarly, I used to work with an ILI/SEE pair that hated and acted extremely hostile towards each other, the ILI constantly on a mission to get the SEE fired and the SEE treating him like a petty, pathetic child in front of everyone else in that way XEEs can manage without it being totally obvious.


Yet inextricably drawn to each other despite all that? I can see how that would be particularly true for ILI-SEE, where this expression of "hate" is even a part of the game.


----------



## Cantarella (Sep 3, 2010)

ephemereality said:


> Yes, although why inert subtype for yourself then and not contact, if you feel that you interplay more based on contact and HA than base and suggestive?
> 
> 
> 
> Yet inextricably drawn to each other despite all that? I can see how that would be particularly true for ILI-SEE, where this expression of "hate" is even a part of the game.


Not drawn to each other, no, but having enough psychological similarity to understand each other well, but sometimes that only made things worse. Members of the same quadra can see each other for what they are, and that's not always a good thing. If you're an annoying ass, even your dual probably won't feel like being around you.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

My only possible contribution to this thread would be my relationship with my little sister who is my dual. We did NOT get along well growing up. But over time, we've mended our differences and now we get along quite well. But for most of my life, the philosophical beauty of duality was unnoticeable between us.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

I met an SEE yesterday as part of a group activity. I can say, that no matter how many times you meet people of your Dual type, the beginning dynamics start out the same way - you spend a brief period of time not really noticing the person, then at some point you subconsciously realize that they operate in a way that doesn't require you to put a guard up, or expect to deal with dissonance. It's a pleasant surprise/sense of ease - this is someone who can accidentally erase your misgivings, and won't really form a negative opinion of you over smaller things that would bother others. 

If there are larger, overarching issues that lead to conflict, or you aren't compatible in other ways the pleasant (specifically communicative) tempo of the relationship will be the extent of the relationship. I have a Dual family member whom I absolutely hate - but it's not because we don't communicate fine, it's because she conned my senile, 90 year old Grandmother into giving away her last $16,000 in savings and pissed it away. Obvious reason to not like a Dual. There are less obvious scenarios across the board, and I have known Duals who I got along with really well and had no conflicts, but just did not click with on a close, intimate level. Generally speaking, Duality does not guarantee that you will be close with anyone of your Dual type. It just means that what they say and do will require little to no translation. 


I have had really positive, complementary relationships (not necessarily romantic) with Duals, Semiduals, Mirage, Mirror, and Activity. Some of these, particularly Mirage and Semidual, have been better than a handful of less fulfilling Dual friendships I've had over the years, but again we were/are much closer. Among these of course, are some awesome Dual relationships too, just as wonderful as the description.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Housespider said:


> I understand the concept behind duality, but I am having a hard time seeing it as anything more than a pretty theory.
> I don't have much personal experience to draw any conclusions on (although I can say that I have never met anyone I would classify as an extroverted feeler that I could stand being around for long periods of time) so I was wondering what people's opinions were?
> 
> I'm new by the way.


I think it happens randomly and unexpected and for my case duality is heaven but it could be a coincidence as well here's my experience 

I lost my cellphone 9 years ago, and my dual partner found it. He gave me back my cell phone - he asked me to hangout the following Saturday - I agreed, we mainly banters and chat the entire time - in fact we talked for hours and when he dropped me home he asked me out. Quick I know ! Yeah that guy is my husband now  

Didn't know that he was my dual partner - I'm IEe and he's SLi , but we did know that we're opposite attract. Pretty much everything he's good at I'm horrid with and vice versa. When we go out - places he finds fun or go out to scares me or is only fun the first few times but wears out all my energy, his friends who I like also drain out all my energy . He likes shooting, sport bars, riding his R6, playing video games drunk etc as to all my activities confuse and bores him- such as playing board games with friends at parties , going to watch musicals, book clubs, going to art museums , walking around the city , line dancing / pretty much his worst nightmare, he finds my friends boring . I guess this is a good thing bc we both have our own personal life and our social life is the same now as it was 9 years ago . We are both individual - but together we never run out of topics to talk about or things to try out . I rarely argue with my Dual pArtner throughout the 9 years we have been together and despite our differences we understand each other quite well - just by looking we can communicate 

Found out 2 months ago that SLi and iee are dual partner- read into it and every word describe mine and my husbands relationship / however this could be a coincidence - I didn't even know he was my dual until 9 years in  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

Cantarella said:


> LSEs especially can be very, very intrusive people.


I had an LSE roommate in my college who would take my Coke cans because he thought it was bad for me. I appreciated the sentiment but don't touch my fucking soda.


----------



## Direct (May 12, 2014)

I don't know if duality theory is correct because I never met my dual, but the theory that Super-Ego people are bad for you is very correct.
I am ILI who lived for 22 years with ESFj, ESTj, and ISFp. Too much Si and Fe. What happens is that not only that they bother me with things I don't care about, but whenever I try to act from my Ego block, they attack me, show that they are displeased, make me feel as if i am bad person and that I am wrong for expressing myself. It killed my self-esteem and inhibited me completely.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

I have experienced relation of conflict throughout my life. Just absolutely soul draining.

my best friend is my illusionary relationship. Socionics has been dead on with each.

my most fulfilling has been with my dual. Being accepted and not being required to change, but appreciated for who I am has been amazing

for me, experiencing a dual has made me believe in love. Never being asked to change. No if you do this....then I willl.... hasn't happened.


----------



## MightyLizardKing (Jun 7, 2014)

I click AMAZING with almost every SEI I meet, but it's ... weird. I dunno. It almost feels TOO perfect or something. Almost ... boring in a sense. I dated and SEI for a little bit about a year ago, and it was amazing how easy it was to be myself. That being said, it kind of got boring in the sense that everything clicked so well that I kind of got scared at how well it was going. I don't know if that makes sense. Probably all comes down to the fact that I don't feel ready for a committed relationship yet, and the speed and which we were going there (because everything flew so well) was scary.

Also, as well as we complimented each other, I found she could get a little boring to talk to. She always wanted to talk about her day and other tiny aspects of her life and I get really bored talking about that kind of stuff. I'm sure she got bored with me talking about my theories and stuff though. On our first date I showed her Fight Club. Not a very SEI movie, hahaha. She tried so hard to get into it, which I was so appreciative of, but her input after it was very ... uninspiring. 

I kind of consider myself aromantic-esque. I've never really fallen hard for anyone before, so I really like girls who are just as weird/wacky as I am and I can have fun and have sex with. I usually do have more feelings with the SEIs, but I have more fun with other types (I love EIE girls so much!) That being said, I'm young, so ...


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

As an ENTJ, my dual partner would be ISFJ.

My real ideal partner IMO is INTP.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Termus123 said:


> As an ENTJ, my dual partner would be ISFJ.
> 
> My real ideal partner IMO is INTP.


ISFj hence function wise ISFP...
Pretending that both Socionics and MBTI match up correctly.
ISFj desires the efficiency and structure of your Te. ISFj guides ENTj in bridging the gap with others (Fi), moral systems.
ENTj appreciates ISFj initiative, ambition. ISFjs are hard-working...once they commit to a task, they'll get it done.
ENTj also provides Ni in conjunction with Te to show better opportunities for ISFj to apply themselves and succeed.

Oh and there's tons of sexy power games.

But anyway. Carry on.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Ummmm...sexy power games. I know what your talking about. My esfp was always seeking the hunt, me seeking to be captured. Yeah, duality works.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Aleksei said:


> The bolded is probably wrong. When you're talking about ESE vs SEI the main difference is that SEIs try to make themselves as unobtrusive as possible, and never come off as overbearing. ESEs will essentially take over every aspect of your day to day life and if you're not an LII you may feel they're smothering you -- so they're not really more detail-oriented than SEIs but they'll seem that way. The SEI will usually defer to your judgment.


I know this is an old post, but what's with this stereotype of ESE's being overbearing mothers? Not true; I don't let people who would try to co-dependently handle every aspect of my day-to-day life, into my life.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> I know this is an old post, but what's with this stereotype of ESE's being overbearing mothers? Not true; I don't let people who would try to co-dependently handle every aspect of my day-to-day life, into my life.


I have a hard time understanding what Ni PoLR looks like, so I assume ESE tries to make things cheerful (pass their happy emotions onto you), but may not have the best sense of timing of when to do so (Ni). Maybe the stereotype is of someone trying to push you feeling a certain way without considering whether the perfect moment.
Could be smothering? Also Caregiver romance style stereotypes. "Let me take care of everything else in your life for you, I love you and know best." Lol


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Schweeeeks said:


> I have a hard time understanding what Ni PoLR looks like, so I assume ESE tries to make things cheerful (pass their happy emotions onto you), but may not have the best sense of timing of when to do so (Ni). Maybe the stereotype is of someone trying to push you feeling a certain way without considering whether the perfect moment.
> Could be smothering? Also Caregiver romance style stereotypes. "Let me take care of everything else in your life for you, I love you and know best." Lol


Fe is about knowing the _current_ emotional state, though. Timelessness in that way wouldn't make much sense, which is why it's a dynamic IE.

I think of Ni-PoLR as just being incompetent in intuitively understanding processes over time, however that may manifest concretely.


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

After being in a duality relationship with my ESTP partner for a year now, I have found it to be the healthiest functioning relationship I have ever had. My first relationship was with someone who was probably an ISTJ (I'm merely assuming here. I can't be too sure, but it wouldn't surprise me), and my second an ENFP (he took the test, so I'm pretty certain). Despite being Introverted, my first partner had too many differences when compared to my NFP roots, so there was always a clash. Plus, due to us both being introverts, we would only conserve our time for one another or nobody at all, which was pretty unhealthy for the both of us. My second, on the other hand, had too many similarities, so while we were able to understand each other very well, there were clashes in belief systems, and we would very rarely get anything done. 

My now partner and I get on much better. While there are times where we clash and disagree with one another, we always come to a compromise, and we understand each other's needs without having to voice them. Since we are both perceptive types, we can be quite "lazy" and we procrastinate a lot, but we work together to make sure things get done according to plan. He helps me to improve on my weaknesses, and I him. Plus, while it is speculated that many ESTPs do not enjoy depthy subject matters, he and I have many common interests, like Philosophy and Sociology, which we discuss constructively on a regular basis. This is something I was unable to have with the others without things getting out of hand. 

All in all, he and I bounce of each other, and I certainly hope we continue to work well despite our various differences.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

Schweeeeks said:


> ISFj hence function wise ISFP...
> Pretending that both Socionics and MBTI match up correctly.
> ISFj desires the efficiency and structure of your Te. ISFj guides ENTj in bridging the gap with others (Fi), moral systems.
> ENTj appreciates ISFj initiative, ambition. ISFjs are hard-working...once they commit to a task, they'll get it done.
> ...


Question, if I don't value Fe much, why would I want someone who values Fe? It's like saying I dislike drinking beer thus I wouldn't want someone constantly offering me beer and telling me why beer is good.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Termus123 said:


> Question, if I don't value Fe much, why would I want someone who values Fe? It's like saying I dislike drinking beer thus I wouldn't want someone constantly offering me beer and telling me why beer is good.



Well the way I could explain this is, you dislike beer, but your dual loves it. Its like your night, and she's day. But then she explains to you all the nuances of beer, the types, the tastes, etc. In the end you end up still not liking beer, but you understand it now. 

With my dual, we don't like the same things. I would much rather crawl into a dark cave, than go to a gathering. My dual loves it. Secretly I wish I had the finess and charm with people. I still don't like gatherings, but I get it why he does.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Termus123 said:


> Question, if I don't value Fe much, why would I want someone who values Fe? It's like saying I dislike drinking beer thus I wouldn't want someone constantly offering me beer and telling me why beer is good.


Oooh ok. Socionics has different terminology than MBTI in this regard.
So ISFj =/= ISFJ
ISFj = Fi Se (just like ISFP of MBTI)
ENTj = ENTJ
so ENTj = Te Ni

Your dual values the same things you do. They are also good at the things you struggle with, but the beauty is, they don't VALUE it. So what if you're not good at x? No biggie. They take care of it and you're like "dayum, guess they're cool with it."
Over time by watching them probably and generally interacting with them, you become better at the stuff you had trouble with. Or at least find it less of a issue. 

Okay about the J/P switch...what helps me remember it: If the type starts with a JUDGING function (introverted, extroverted, doesn't matter) -> then the type is a JUDGER. 
Hence why it only affects Ixxx types.


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

Termus123 said:


> Question on *ISFJ - Pattern of Processes*


I honestly don't know what else to say...
MBTI and Socionics are different. ISFJ =/= ISFj.
They are using the same letters, yes, but the letters don't match up the same way they do in MBTI.

There's tons of stickies to help you understand Socionics better if you are interested.

http://www.sociotype.com/socionics/types/ESI-ISFj/
http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=ESI


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

Termus123 said:


> Question on
> 
> 
> *ISFJ - Pattern of Processes*
> ...


Your dual is a socionics ISFj/ESI, which is basically a MBTI ISFP (unless you are of the belief they are incompatible systems in which case it's whatever). Moreover, socionics takes a different perspective on the functions and some other aspects.


I'm in a romantic relationship with an SEE (almost a year) and it's been wonderful so far. If I feel inspired I will write a Fi-"omg my feelz" post one of these days. With a good deal of Ni symbolism and stuff.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Termus123 said:


> We see that ISFJs (my dual) makes judgements via Fe and Ne, she would gather information via Se and Ti. Ti translates into a lot of listening and less talking, comboing that with Ne means that she would internalize things and take action without much discussion? *i.e make decisions by herself in her own mind and not that open to discuss things.*


There is a gap in logic here: if Ti translates to listening as you say, then SEI has to be listening to someone -- to you -- and absorbing what you have to say. Then she will make decisions while accounting for what _you_ thought was the most logical thing to do because your Ti is stronger than hers. In this way you have a companion and someone who values your thoughts and can implement it into action. Understand now?


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

cyamitide said:


> There is a gap in logic here: if Ti translates to listening as you say, then SEI has to be listening to someone -- to you -- and absorbing what you have to say. Then she will make decisions while accounting for what _you_ thought was the most logical thing to do because your Ti is stronger than hers. In this way you have a companion and someone who values your thoughts and can implement it into action. Understand now?


The way I see it, because my dominant function is Te, I'm much better at structuring and tweaking, adding efficiency and creating systems out of what myself or someone else wants.

In other words, if someone tells me they wish to achieve this goal, I'd be the person to structure it and make it happen, thus I'm more reactive and what you said is sort of reversed. 

However, if Ti are primarily listeners then we'll have one listener and one achiever, the achiever needs the listener to express everything on her mind or the achiever would only be achieving what the achiever wants to achieve and there will be a lack of discussion/communication?


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Termus123 said:


> The way I see it, because my dominant function is Te, I'm much better at structuring and tweaking, adding efficiency and creating systems out of what myself or someone else wants.
> 
> In other words, if someone tells me they wish to achieve this goal, I'd be the person to structure it and make it happen, thus I'm more reactive and what you said is sort of reversed.
> 
> However, if Ti are primarily listeners then we'll have one listener and one achiever, the achiever needs the listener to express everything on her mind or the achiever would only be achieving what the achiever wants to achieve and there will be a lack of discussion/communication?


If your dominant function is Te then your corresponding type is ISFj which values Fi-Se and not MBTI ISFJ with Si-Fe-Ti. The ISFj is a whole different type (last letter is written in lower case to denote the difference). With Se creative, this type is also an achiever.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't know how to explain it in terms of functions but based on my experience, this is what it feels like for me.


lets say you have a really strong upper body. But you have legs too, but your legs are weak. With your strong upper body, you can do 50 push ups, but because your legs are weak, when you walk its like moving in quicksand. Your used to your strong upper body, so you think, I'm fine , I just walk slower, but I function as a whole person.


then here comes your dual. Your duals strong in lower body and has legs of steel. Your dual can run, and jump. At first, you don't even realize they can do this, but you too link up.

now you jump on your duals back, and for the first time you get to experience what its like to run and jump, with the help of your dual. Its like, omg, the heavens open, and birds chirp. Now you can run, jump, climb trees, hike, etc.....with the help of your dual.

with non dual, they may help you do, 51 push ups, or sit ups. They offer you different things. But the dual offers and gives you access to your weak spots in a way no others could. So, would you like to know what it feels like to do 51 push up or do you want to run with the wind in your hair, and not a care.

That how it feels like to me. Now I'm an NT with feelings. Oh...after this I might not be able to re-enter the NT clan. But now I got feelings and I like it!! Its not that I didn't have them before, just never valued them because they were weak and difficult to access. But with a dual its much easier to feel and express them. Saying things like I love ya, and giving compliments comes easy. Doesn't feel weird at all. Very enjoyable in fact.

but can't explain why I lose some of my thinking ability around him. Thinking shuts down and I become really stupid. Now that's weird for an NT.


----------

